# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Regional/World Mapping >  [Question] Satellite Style Mountains?

## wthrasherb

Hello, Community!

Does anyone know how to create "satellite style" mountains? 

Here's an example I found on the interwebs:



The mountains on that map are exactly what I'm going for.

I typically use Photoshop, so if anyone knows any Photoshop related techniques, I'm all ears!

Thanks in advance!

----------


## delguidance

Hi,

What you might be able to google is "hill shade map" along with whatever software you're using.

I've used this tutorial: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1p6Y...AY8Ns21nF/view

It uses several programs to develop a "height map" then in gimp (free version of photoshop) it develops the hill shade feature from that.

----------


## CredePendrel

Check out this video. I didnt even watch the whole thing, you get the basics of the workflow in the first 25-30 mins. I used this guys techniques to create the mountains in DragonShire  and this map and this map.

----------


## ThomasR

You can also check Ilanthar's threads for a drawn technique. Spoiler : it's long and painful but beautiful

----------

